# Piano Trios for Competition? Advice and suggestions?



## chrismaninoff (Apr 15, 2020)

So next year I have the chance to start my master's playing with an incredible cellist and violinist, and we are hoping to do some competitions and looking for some great rep to rocket us to victory and prizes. I'm thinking I want to do the Schostakovich C minor, because I frickin love that piece. I know it's not that difficult though, so I want something else that's really hard and good for competitions. I've already played Ravel, so hopefully something else? And not the Tchaikovsky, because tbh I don't really think it's that good of a piece


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Bohuslav Martinů: Piano Trio #3, in C Major, H. 332 - it maybe isn't so "well-worn" piece...


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You might try Arensky's in D minor Op.32, Alkan's in G minor Op.30 (Alkan is known as a great piano virtuoso, but he began as a violinist and knew how to write for strings), Arno Babajanian's in f# sharp minor (it is passionate and full of memorable melodies with wonderful writing for all three instruments), and Georgy Sviridov's in a minor (surely an unsung masterpiece).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

How about Haydn's Piano Trio no. 39, "Gypsy" ?


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I would imagine Rachmaninoff's Trio Elegaique No. 2 would be fiercely difficult but deeply rewarding.


----------



## chrismaninoff (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow, the Sviridov is pretty cool! Never heard of him before but I quite like it. Thanks for the suggestion. 

The Rachmaninoff would also be a good idea! Thanks for that.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Mendelssohn d minor never disappoints


----------

